# Non-Abrasive Poly Skids for 1332



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

I recall seeing them somewhere but now I can't seem to find them.

Anyone know of Poly skids that will bolt up without using any funky bracket or non-OEM hardware?

Thanks,
Rock


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

OK, I found these:

Robalon - Salt, Age and Wear Resistant Skid Shoes and Scraper Bars - SEPW.com
Robalon A148BS Snowblower Skid Shoes - Robalon Skid ShoesA148BS

Any have any experience with these?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Those look identical to the Ariens branded ones I picked up at Homer Depot. I put them on an HS624 BUT I had to buy longer bolts due to the stamped indentations on my bucket.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Robalon shoes*

I have these on my hs80tas... So far so good.
New this winter.


----------



## Rocktaco (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks All, I'll give them a try.


----------



## Chadly1980 (Nov 24, 2014)

I also got the poly skids from HD that are made for Ariens. MUCH better with these on. Won't track to one side or the other on concrete like before. I also had to buy longer bolts and drill into the bucket but I feel it is totally worth it.


----------



## ClaudeK (Jan 4, 2015)

SEPW has the best price, I think.
Robalon A148BS Snowblower Skid Shoes - Robalon Skid ShoesA148BS


----------

